# Tips for added extras.



## Katfud (Sep 27, 2020)

Hi all 10 months into ownership of a lelit MaraX, very happy, my only criticism is that it's destroyed my tolerance for poor quality coffee some time bought when on the go.

I'm looking to buy it a birthday present, perhaps the walnut knobs, and a matching bottomless portafilla.

Any tips on bits of kit a self respecting amateur coffee enthusiast should consider, and are there any brands I should consider instead of sticking with standard lelit?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Katfud What kit do you have at the moment?


----------



## Katfud (Sep 27, 2020)

Only the basics, sensitive weighting scales for calibration, hand timer, Eureka specialista grinder and a cheap knock box?

Not keen on roasting my own beans maybe in the future!


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

For better technique/results: bottomless portafilter (Lelit if matching wood), shot mirror (fun and cheap little DIY project - look at the shot mirror thread in show off your setup), precision filter baskets (IMS or VST), frothing jug (Motta). A nice dosing funnel or cup may help tidy journey from grinder to filter. Perhaps a wireless plug socket so you can schedule machine on/off and remotely switch it (TP Link Kasa) - I just decided I wanted a coffee so turned the machine on from my seat.

From an appreciation of nice things perspective: matching wood finishing kit, cups, bar towels.

I would not spend money on levellers, distributors or fancy tampers.


----------



## Katfud (Sep 27, 2020)

Thanks, that's helpful!


----------



## jonasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Second smart plug. Why god did I not buy one earlier!!


----------

